# Shoes



## truespock (Apr 20, 2015)

Shoes can be leather, shoes can be suede,
They can be cheap or extremely well-made.
You can have loafers, zorries or sneakers so sweet,
But we call them all shoes if they go on your feet.

Pumps, platform heels or just Birkenstock sandals,
Like the ones Brian Williams wore before all the scandals.
When his copter got hit by the phantom who shoots,
He was too much a star to put on combat boots.

Surely I'm a big fan of shoes whene're I pass
Over flaming hot coals or minute shards of glass.
But when I sit at home my big tootsies are bare
For I can't reach my toenails to cut them, so there!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Sadly, Truespock, mermaids cannot wear shoes. Bit insensitive of you to remind me of my lack of feet, don't you think? Lol.


----------



## truespock (Apr 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sadly, Truespock, mermaids cannot wear shoes. Bit insensitive of you to remind me of my lack of feet, don't you think? Lol.



But I protest!  I am sensitive to a fault!  You and I both know that you do, indeed, have legs directly beneath your iridescent little tail, and I strongly suspect they are exquisite!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice slide, Peter! Tall women have the most exquisite legs I think. I am only 5'2." shouldn't try to con a mermaid, could land you in deep water in a foreign sea, completely at the mercy of an untrustworthy siren. Analyse that, my fine psychologist! Lol. :love_heart:


----------

